# Feedback on ARGC clinic, London



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

Ladies
Anyone been to the ARGC - what do you really think? Good and bad feedback much appreciated. We have had two failed IVF cycles at Hammersmith so thinking of switching to ARGC bootcamp. My only concern is I will be starting all over again as a new patient and although they will have my notes from previous cycles, they will probably use the first cycle as 'trial and error' which is no good as I am running out of money!!

Is it best to stay with the same clinic a this stage?

Thoughts and feedback most welcome..


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Here is a link to the ARGC section, Vaninort ~ CLICK HERE You will find a lot of information there!

Sue


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I was successful on my first cycle with ARGC and was blessed with my wonderful daughter.  I had 5 negatives in a row with my previous clinic (mix of fresh and frozen transfers).

Very expensive, very demanding on your time and energy, but the BEST decision we ever made.

You do have to hand yourself over to them completely and I was up in London almost every day for 4 weeks and every second day for another 2 weeks spent. I spent most of that time sitting in their waiting room or in The Natural Kitchen, often waiting 3-5 hours for a scan or waiting for instructions.

It seems chaotic and packed. Of the group of women I cycled with, all but 2 had successful pregnancies.  

If you have the support and the time and the means, no better clinic in the UK (IMHO).

Best of luck with your decision,

Dee


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Dee
Many thanks for your success story. Just out of interest, were you under 40 when you fell pregnant?

I have heard about the waiting time for scans - why so long? Is it because they are disorganised?

As it was your first and only time, did they take your previous notes at the other clinic into consideration or did they ignore them and start you fresh on their protocol?


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Vaninort

Firstly - good luck making a decision. I went to ARGC aged 39 for my 4th IVF go and was successful. My month of cycling I got to know a bunch of women who were all over 40 and over 70% of us get pregnant. It's a miracle place but it's FULL on. They don't follow any old protocols... you have to do a monitoring cycle (basically a few blood tests the month before you start) and they determine whether you're short or long protocol based on that. They are very different to every other clinic as they believe in having the 'perfect' amount of stimming drugs. Rather than being told you're on x amount throughout stimming you get blood tested every day and called a few hours later with a dose to take. This is why they get the best out of your eggs... whether you make 2 of 20 they want them to be as good as they can be.

They will take your thyroid condition into consideration and will no doubt make sure you're on the right meds before you get started and they'll test it at varying times through the cycle/pregnancy. 

I'm back there again now after conceiving naturally and, whilst it's a busy busy chaotic place they are the best clinic in England. I wouldn't say it's disorganised - I'd say it was busy. When you're cycling you have to be there at 7:30 every morning - along with everyone else cycling at the same time. You write your name on a list and then it's a queue from there. any other questions please shout ... and good luck

Nic xx


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for feedback. 

So realistically, how much time do you think I would need to book off work?


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Vaninort, 

I took the second week of stimming off because I was in every day at 7.30 for a blood test, waited around for the results and usually had to go back for a second blood test and maybe a scan. They tailor your drugs to suit you and tell you exactly how much to take every day. I had 3 failed cycles before and got pregnant on both my fresh and frozen cycle at the argc. They're not disorganised they just have too many patients so the waiting room is overflowing and you do have to wait around. I'm currently 20 wks pregnant so it was worth it for me. Good luck x


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you LeftLeg
I love your story - it gives me hope.

Do you have any friends/people you are in contact with that went there and were over 40 at the time? Would be good to chat to someone to see if their experience was any different because of their age - I am 42 now.

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

There is a section for ladies over 40 who are trying to conceive - CLICK HERE you might get some info there.

Sue


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I was 39 when I did my treatment and 40 and 4 months when I had my daughter.

I paid £50 to my previous clinic for a copy of all my notes and I send them to ARGC with my application.

At my initial consultation, it was obvious that the Dr had read all my notes carefully.
They did take some things into account, but I'm almost positive it was the immune testing that made the difference for me.

I kept a very detailed diary of my whole experience if you're interested.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260497.0

Best of luck.

Dee


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Vaninort - I didn't take any time off from work, but then I work in London so it was easy to get to the clinic at 7:30am everyday and be at my desk by 8:30. I also told my boss so he was pretty accommodating on my being late sometimes. If you're not in London then I'd take the 2nd week of stimming off....

I'll have a look for the names of some of the women I cycled with who were 40+. Their experience of the whole thing will be pretty similar to us all though... they don't treat you based on your age... it's all based on your blood tests - whether you're 20 or 50! 

xx


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

Dee - this is an amazing account of what happened. I am just up to your Cyst story so far - nightmare! Will read the rest later once I have finished work.

Just out of interest, do you know what your AMH level was at the time?

I am going to send your diary to my husband. He is really cynical about all fertility clinics and thinks they are just a money making machine that want us to fail so we keep going back for more!

I have a follow up consultation call with ARGC today to discuss my latest failed IVF at Hammersmith. I will be interested to hear what they say, probably at 42 they will advise donor egg - lets see.

Are you cycling again with ARGC or no more for you?


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Niccad
Thanks for going to the trouble to look up the 40+ women. I know I keep banging on about the age thing but we have already spent a small fortune on IVF and at 42, I am really not sure going to the ARGC and spending £15K is a good use of our time and money. If I was 40 or under, I wouldn't hesitate but I have really lost confidence in having a 2nd baby now due to everything negative that has happened over the last two years.

Therefore, speaking to some ladies who are over 40 and went to the ARGC and found it worked for them would give me some hope...

xx


----------

